# Can pax cancel on small Uberx cars



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Yesterday I watched a family for four with typical vacation luggage struggle to load into a Chevy Cruze UberX ride... with the tiny trunk filled, the four pax got into the vehicle all carrying luggage, the two kids had several backpacks in their laps...fortunately some of the luggage was soft duffle bags, so the two parents each had a large duffle in their laps. Hopefully they were just going a few miles to Logan airport. As a rider I personally would have cancelled the ride, or certainly 1* the driver if I felt pressed to complete the ride.

So I gotta ask, if a rider cancels a ride because the car arrives at pickup and is unsatisfactory, such as unable to carry four pax with four bags, does the rider get hit with a cancellation fee? Is there any evidence that drivers of Corollas, Civics, Cruzes and heaven-help-us Fits don't suffer lowered ratings just because of the tight space?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

They should get hit with a cancellation fee if they ordered a car then cancelled. If they didn't plan accordingly, that's their error. (XL prices are also listed on the app. They just chose to be cheap. Their choice)

For X you're supposed to be able to carry 4 PASSENGERS. We're not required to have additional room for their luggage.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Pax can cancel for any reason. Driver should receive cancellation fee though.


----------



## Wh4tev3r!!!! (Jul 21, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> As a rider I personally would have cancelled the ride, or certainly 1* the driver if I felt pressed to complete the ride.


How is it the drivers fault the passenger has too much luggage for an X vehicle?? 4 people and luggage should always be an XL vehicle. I am sure the cheap passengers "shop" around for an XL vehicle at X rates because I know most trips to the airport at X rates should have been an XL vehicle but since I drive both they get the "upgrade" for free.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Their luggage would have fit nicely into the trunk of my Altima, to me that is the issue. And it isn't just luggage that is an issue, I doubt three adults would actually fit in the back of a Fit. If the rider gets hit with a cancellation fee then I guess the smart rider has to know to check the vehicle type of the assigned driver, and to cancel the compact/subs right away to avoid a fee. Of course many riders dont know their car types...


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

If the pax think logically, they know what car is coming. If it is a compact car, cancel right away. If you pull up in your Cruze and they are like "uh duh, let's try and make this fit. Oops, doesn't fit" then yeah, they should get hit with the cancellation fee.

They have to use their brain a little. But in reality, if they have a crap ton of stuff, order an XL.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

What you think will fit in your car isn't the deciding factor. The deciding factor is how many seatbelts are available in that vehicle. 

If you were to prevent small cars from picking up passengers with lots of luggage, cities like Seattle would be screwed, because 90% of the drivers drive the Toyota Prius due to regulatory airport restrictions.

If the guy was smart and wanted a larger X vehicle, he could have ordered and cancelled until he got a driver in an appropriate X car. He failed. Oh well. 

Again, for Uber X, the requirement is seatbelts, not seatbelts + luggage space.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

This is where a driver's laissez-faire attitude toward pax profiling can hurt other drivers.

*If every driver just :*

1. drives to destination
2. makes an assessment that the pax have too much luggage for an X
3. informs them of this fact (directly or via text if you prefer)
4. waits for them to cancel (or 5-min so driver can cancel)

.........then they would be forced to call for an alternative vehicle.

Unfortunately, some drivers are cowards that avoid confrontation at all cost.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I had one instance where I got pinged to pickup a pool passenger at the airport parking garage. Though I usually don't drive pool, it was either take the pool ride back to town, or deadhead. I took the pool. As they were loading their bags in the back, another 3 passengers were added to the pool, for 4 pax and a lot of bags in my Altima. When the guy asked me what the ping sound was, I told him it was the sound of Uber finding another person to share his pool ride for the 45 minute ride to their hotel. Don't worry, your ride was cheaper with pool, right? LOL They were all miserable, but not my fault for their failed planning.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Once rolled up to an X pickup in my XL Minivan to find four people and tons of luggage. (It was cruise ship season and many folks do not know the difference between vacationing and moving.)

They were happy to see my van. 

"You folks ordered UberX? What would have done when the Prius showed up?"

"That's why we kept trying. Took us four tries to get a van," said the leader, Captain Nitwit.

"Looks like you should have ordered XL to begin with."

"This is cheaper. Look at all the room you have," chirped Mrs Nitwit.

Having danced this dance before, your boy slowly got into the van, saw the timer was at 2:18 and pulled down they street.

$3.75 later I moved on. Let Rohit know. "Excessive luggage."


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

That is why you are told what vehicle what is coming and the pax has 2 minutes to cancel with no penalty


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I think if a driver accepts a airport trip then they need to expect luggage, so small car drivers shouldn’t accept airport pickups, 

If a driver accepts a trip elsewhere then it’s the pax fault, 

I’ve picked up many riders who have cancelled on their driver once they arrived ,well they told the driver to cancel , because of luggage not fitting, they refused the cancel fee, some riders do have high expectations, only time I’ve experience luggage not fitting is when a rider had a surf board,


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> Yesterday I watched a family for four with typical vacation luggage struggle to load into a Chevy Cruze UberX ride... with the tiny trunk filled, the four pax got into the vehicle all carrying luggage, the two kids had several backpacks in their laps...fortunately some of the luggage was soft duffle bags, so the two parents each had a large duffle in their laps. Hopefully they were just going a few miles to Logan airport. As a rider I personally would have cancelled the ride, or certainly 1* the driver if I felt pressed to complete the ride.
> 
> So I gotta ask, if a rider cancels a ride because the car arrives at pickup and is unsatisfactory, such as unable to carry four pax with four bags, does the rider get hit with a cancellation fee? Is there any evidence that drivers of Corollas, Civics, Cruzes and heaven-help-us Fits don't suffer lowered ratings just because of the tight space?


when someone orders they need to call the driver and find out if they have a large trunk, they should get an XL if they have each have on large piece of luggage. There should be an option in the app to ask for a car with a large trunk


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

If you're traveling with more than 2 people and luggage your cheap ass should be ordering an xl. Only time I do uberx is airport rematch rides and if someone gets in with 3 people and luggage I down rate them and educate them that next time they should order xl. I'll flat out refuse x rides with a ridiculous amount of luggage too even though I'm in a larger 3 row suv. These people are taking advantage of the system and drivers

When my wife and I travel she always brings a large suit case I always bring a carry on and a backpack I feel like that's the limit for an X vehicle if I had the same large suit case my wife has I'd order an xl every time


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Classified said:


> I think if a driver accepts a airport trip then they need to expect luggage, so small car drivers shouldn't accept airport pickups,
> 
> If a driver accepts a trip elsewhere then it's the pax fault,
> 
> I've picked up many riders who have cancelled on their driver once they arrived ,well they told the driver to cancel , because of luggage not fitting, they refused the cancel fee, some riders do have high expectations, only time I've experience luggage not fitting is when a rider had a surf board,


Drivers don't know where the destination is until they reach the customer.

The rider needs to request the right size vehicle for their trip.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Classified said:


> I think if a driver accepts a airport trip then they need to expect luggage, so small car drivers shouldn't accept airport pickups,


The ONLY thing a driver needs to expect is that the pax ordered the appropriate size vehicle for their needs. I think a lot of airport pick ups could fit in a Chevy Spark.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> As a rider I personally would have cancelled the ride, or certainly 1* the driver if I felt pressed to complete the ride.


As a rider, You should have been smart enough to order to correct ride: You can count how many riders are getting in the vehicle plus number of suit cases, Can you? Use your fingers, Toes if necessary. If you have 3-4 people with tons of luggage, They are not going to fit most X vehicles then you need to order XL. Uber does not tell the driver how many riders and luggage there are nor driver has the psychic power to know ahead of time, It's not their fault you are too stupid to figure out what kind of vehicles you need.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly...

I'm down playing "clown car" to keep from losing a paying fare.

But you should really know better when you place the order, it isn't like the olden days of 4 years ago where you called for a taxi and a crow vic showed up and you could fit 7 full sized suitcases.

But then again taxis don't get paid for no-shows and time wasting.. so there's that.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Ok
What if the pax is physically too large to fit in the car?
Had one pax that cancelled on two previous drivers because he was too large to fit into thr car.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Then they should order XL. It's not like they don't know that they're going to have problems fitting in a prius...


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I've cancelled multiple times on parties of 4 trying to fit their entire life into my Civic. Every single one of them scrunched up their faces, questioned my reason for cancelling, and frowned when I drove away. None of them were airport pickups.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> Ok
> What if the pax is physically too large to fit in the car?
> Had one pax that cancelled on two previous drivers because he was too large to fit into thr car.


One time (ever) i had a party of four that made the crown victoria i was driving bottom out, with the wheels hitting the wheel wells.

Do you have any idea hour much weight that takes?

I squeezed in 4 adults in the back seat of those beasts more times than I can count for a total of 5. But the ONLY time i bottomed out the crown vic was on a party of 4.

Usually in the camrys if they can fit it doesn't bottom out, but there have been times i haven't been able to get 4 cows into the Camry. If they can't fit in the car they don't seem to complain.

Where i get the complaints is refusing service to someone who wants to put 4+ kids in the back of the camry.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Classified said:


> I think if a driver accepts a airport trip then they need to expect luggage, so small car drivers shouldn't accept airport pickups,
> 
> If a driver accepts a trip elsewhere then it's the pax fault,
> 
> I've picked up many riders who have cancelled on their driver once they arrived ,well they told the driver to cancel , because of luggage not fitting, they refused the cancel fee, some riders do have high expectations, only time I've experience luggage not fitting is when a rider had a surf board,


The problem with this is that some airports, like Seattle, have specific requirements for vehicles allowed to pick up at the airport. If your car doesn't have a blended gas mileage of ~45mpg, you're generally prohibited from pickup at the airport here. The mileage requirement is why 90%+ of Uber/Lyft and taxi drivers in this city all drive the Toyota prius.

Beyond that, service is restricted by how many seatbelts we have, not by the amount of extra baggage we can squeeze into our vehicle. If you need more room, you order the appropriate service, like XL.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

i had a guy ding me for comfort in the car when he was a 6foot6 guy in my chevy cruze limited. like wtf guy not my fault you got a xcar what do you expect??


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

This is why The Prius is the only way to UberX. Gen 4 has far greater cargo capacity than the Original Uber Black Vehicle of Choice(Extended Wheelbase Lincoln Town Car), and even the older Generation Priuses have pretty generous cargo capacity for the compact outside but midsize inside liftback.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Fozzie said:


> The problem with this is that some airports, like Seattle, have specific requirements for vehicles allowed to pick up at the airport. If your car doesn't have a blended gas mileage of ~45mpg, you're generally prohibited from pickup at the airport here. The mileage requirement is why 90%+ of Uber/Lyft and taxi drivers in this city all drive the Toyota prius.
> 
> Beyond that, service is restricted by how many seatbelts we have, not by the amount of extra baggage we can squeeze into our vehicle. If you need more room, you order the appropriate service, like XL.


That's crazy, even the Prius V won't make the cut in that case. Some airport pax will have too much luggage for a regular Prius and would require the bigger Prius V.
https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/37463.shtml


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> That's crazy, even the Prius V won't make the cut in that case. Some airport pax will have too much luggage for a regular Prius and would require the bigger Prius V.
> https://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/noframes/37463.shtml


Unfortunate, but a fact for rideshare drivers in places like Seattle.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> I had one instance where I got pinged to pickup a pool passenger at the airport parking garage. Though I usually don't drive pool, it was either take the pool ride back to town, or deadhead. I took the pool. As they were loading their bags in the back, another 3 passengers were added to the pool, for 4 pax and a lot of bags in my Altima. When the guy asked me what the ping sound was, I told him it was the sound of Uber finding another person to share his pool ride for the 45 minute ride to their hotel. Don't worry, your ride was cheaper with pool, right? LOL They were all miserable, but not my fault for their failed planning.


It's interesting how passengers order pool and then act surprised and are dismayed when additional pax are added. I never accept pool rides. However, I was caught unawares when I accepted a ping while on a ride (accepted without taking a good look). So I picked up packed a who was going about 4 miles to serve at a function. She was horrified when I went to pick pax b, complaining that she would be late. I told her she should have picked X. Anyway, picked up pax b and dropped pax a - who cursed and slammed the door. Apologised to pax b and 1* pax a. Also called Uber to complain. Cheap, cheap, pax!!

PS Pax b tipped $12


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> If you're traveling with more than 2 people and luggage your cheap ass should be ordering an xl. Only time I do uberx is airport rematch rides and if someone gets in with 3 people and luggage I down rate them and educate them that next time they should order xl. I'll flat out refuse x rides with a ridiculous amount of luggage too even though I'm in a larger 3 row suv. These people are taking advantage of the system and drivers
> ...


A number of times I've run four adult paxes, each with overnight bags, over to the airport in my Altima. People as ll fit CV comfortable in the csbin..bags fit in the trunk. 
The problem is that Uber allows minicars to drive X. That should stop.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

CaptainToo said:


> A number of times I've run four adult paxes, each with overnight bags, over to the airport in my Altima. People as ll fit CV comfortable in the csbin..bags fit in the trunk.
> The problem is that Uber allows minicars to drive X. That should stop.


WRONG, the problem is that Uber doesn't pay enough on UberX to drive anything except old mini cars.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I hate it when people act like their POS is better than everything else.


----------

